
Show HN: Procedurally generated shirts from Wikipedia - bensampson
https://wikishirts.io
======
bensampson
Hi everyone!

I built this site because I realised that there are a lot of people that don't
fit the general interests and materialism thta fashion companies think their
target customer values, and for good reason. Shirts for hackers, developers,
and blockchain-enthusiasts won't sell too well.

But I think more specialisation/personalization results in higher personal
satisfaction and happier customers.

Print-on-demand offers this but not everyone is a graphic designer.

So I noticed there's probably a big market(this included me) and made
something that lets any one find a Wikipedia article and order a T-shirt that
takes an extract from that article.

I'm no fashion guru or enthusiast, but when I wear something I want it to say
something about me or initate conversation.

Tell me what you think! Just looking for some feedback :)

~~~
wingerlang

        Shirts for hackers, developers, and blockchain-enthusiasts won't sell too well
    

Maybe not if you put it in a H&M store. But these kinds of shirts do exist and
I don't think 'nerds' are averse to buying them.

~~~
bensampson
Thanks for your input, wingerlang! I completely agree, these kind of shirts do
exist and there's definitely a market for them. But Wikishirts literally
offers 5.7 million unique shirts, an unmatched degree of specialization that,
I think, makes the shirt very personal.

------
license2e
What service/api did you use for the t-shirts?

~~~
bensampson
The MediaWiki API, hosts a collection of over 5.7 million articles. Hope this
helps!

~~~
license2e
Thank you! Apologies, I meant for the tshirt ordering.. I am assuming it is
using some dropship service like Printful?

~~~
bensampson
Correct, Printful, it's a great platform :)

~~~
license2e
Thanks!

